# Scelta posto prima volta San Siro



## Brook17 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ciao mi presento, per la prima volta, finalmente aggiungerei, realizzerò il sogno di essere a San Siro. Gli impegni mi permettono di poter andare probabilmente per Milan-Bologna dei primi di aprile. In attesa dell’uscita dei biglietti, vorrei farmi un’idea su che posizione prendere, così da potermi muovere subito quando saranno disponibili. Escludendo le 2 curve, cosa mi consigliate ? È la prima volta, non essendo una partita di prima fascia i prezzi non credo saranno altissimi, posso spendere anche 50/60 euro, cosa scelgo tra primo e secondo anello rosso/arancio? Voglio che sia l’esperienza migliore possibile, vi prego aiutatemi


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Per la prima volta ti consiglierei secondo arancio, perchè vedi bene la partita e hai una visuale completa su tutto lo stadio, che non hai mai visto. Da li vedi anche le panchine, per dire, oltre ad una visuale perfetta della curva sud.

Se invece vuoi un'esperienza piu vicina al campo direi chiaramente il primo, ma i prezzi salgono.

Essendo la tua prima volta di consiglierei un posto che ti permetta di vedere bene sia la partita che proprio lo stadio in se, perchè San Siro sarà anche vecchio e avrà i difetti che dicono, ma fa sempre tremare le gambe.


----------



## Brook17 (9 Marzo 2022)

Quindi secondo rosso o arancio ? Come prezzo credo siamo lì, cambia per qualche euro forse. che settore nello specifico? Centrale? E poi proprio come posti? Leggo di scegliere sempre dalla 5/6 fila in poi, corretto?


----------



## Baba (9 Marzo 2022)

Con 50/60 euro ti consiglio il primo anello arancio zona centrale. Il primo rosso centrale costa di più perché è vicino alla zona vip e ci sono un sacco di persone strane che passano buona parte della partita girate per vedere le reazioni dei personaggi famosi e scattare foto. In oltre costa di più perché è il lato dove entrano i giocatori e ci sono le panchine delle due squadre, puoi vedere da vicino i giocatori ecc. Con 60 euro al primo rosso credo che potresti prendere solo un posto un po’ più defilato ma non ricordo bene i prezzi. Se dovessi prendere il biglietto al secondo anello non prendere le prime file perché ci sono le protezioni con i corrimano che bloccano leggermente la visuale sul campo, quindi parti circa dalla fila 10. Occhio che queste protezioni ci sono anche in in alcuni punti del primo anello, sopra i tunnel dove si entra ed esce dallo stadio. Ti consiglio di guardare la mappa prima di prendere il biglietto, questi tunnel dovrebbero essere seganti con dei triangoli bianchi. In ogni caso stai sereno che tra primo e secondo rosso/arancio la partita la vedi bene dappertutto. Io con quel budget andrei al primo arancio nei settori centrali.


----------



## Brook17 (9 Marzo 2022)

Primo arancio che settori nello specifico? 159/161/163? Ma non si vede troppo schiacciato ??


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2022)

Dipend dal budget, 
io ti consiglio primo rosso non vedi schiacciato, vedi bene. 
Intendo i posti subito sotto la tribuna d'onore. 

Vedi anche un via vai di ex giocatori ecc ecc.... oltre a vedere Maldini Gazidis e Co appena ti volti indietro...

oltretutto se vai un pò prima vedi il riscaldamento appeso alla transenna proprio sulle panchine, 
qundi a pochi metri hai i giocatori.

E' un'esperienza completa, 
come detto, dipende da quanto vuoi spendere.

Se invece ti interessa solo ed esclusivamente della partita, allora primo arancio o secondo rosso/arancio basso.


----------



## Baba (9 Marzo 2022)

Brook17 ha scritto:


> Primo arancio che settori nello specifico? 159/161/163? Ma non si vede troppo schiacciato ??


Questi tre che hai citato vanno tutti benissimo . No non si vede troppo schiacciato perché la tribuna non è schiacciata ma va su bene in verticale, fidati che ne vale la pena. C’è un motivo se il primo anello è il più costoso


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta ti consiglierei secondo arancio, perchè vedi bene la partita e hai una visuale completa su tutto lo stadio, che non hai mai visto. Da li vedi anche le panchine, per dire, oltre ad una visuale perfetta della curva sud.
> 
> Se invece vuoi un'esperienza piu vicina al campo direi chiaramente il primo, ma i prezzi salgono.
> 
> Essendo la tua prima volta di consiglierei un posto che ti permetta di vedere bene sia la partita che proprio lo stadio in se, perchè San Siro sarà anche vecchio e avrà i difetti che dicono, ma fa sempre tremare le gambe.


Sono d'accordo con Lineker. Per la prima volta, l'esperienza dello Stadio è importante tanto quella della partita, oltretutto in un momento come questo, primi in classifica, annata speciale e pubblico immagino folto, rumoroso e appassionato.
Ci saranno momenti per essere più vicini al campo e all'azione, io seguirei il suo consiglio. Ovviamente opinione personale.


----------



## Brook17 (9 Marzo 2022)

Si mi sa che alla fine valuterò tra secondo rosso/arancio, vedremo. Settore più centrale possibile quindi e fila dall 7/8 in su


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2022)

Brook17 ha scritto:


> Si mi sa che alla fine valuterò tra secondo rosso/arancio, vedremo. Settore più centrale possibile quindi e fila dall 7/8 in su



con 50/60 euro ti consiglio secondo rosso o secondo arancio (non cambia nulla), posti centrali. Al primo anello i prezzi saranno maggiori immagino. Non vedi i giocatori vicino come al primo ma come visuale stadio e gioco è il posto migliore. Io vado sempre al secondo rosso, settore 230, di fianco alla tribuna stampa.


----------



## Maravich49 (9 Marzo 2022)

Io sono da tempo immemore abbonato al primo blu (almeno fino a quando ci si poteva abbonare ), dove, coi miei amici, ho trovato il compromesso migliore.
Nel tempo, ho provato tutti i settori e mi sento di dirti che, se vuoi evitare le curve, ti consiglierei il primo arancio.
Però una chance al primo blu fossi in te la darei


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2022)

Brook17 ha scritto:


> Ciao mi presento, per la prima volta, finalmente aggiungerei, realizzerò il sogno di essere a San Siro. Gli impegni mi permettono di poter andare probabilmente per Milan-Bologna dei primi di aprile. In attesa dell’uscita dei biglietti, vorrei farmi un’idea su che posizione prendere, così da potermi muovere subito quando saranno disponibili. Escludendo le 2 curve, cosa mi consigliate ? È la prima volta, non essendo una partita di prima fascia i prezzi non credo saranno altissimi, posso spendere anche 50/60 euro, cosa scelgo tra primo e secondo anello rosso/arancio? Voglio che sia l’esperienza migliore possibile, vi prego aiutatemi


Ciao io ho provato questo: secondo arancio centrale , settore 266 fila 8 posto 24 
visuale dall'alto tipo tv ma non troppo lontano, spettacolare. Comunque su youtube puoi cercarei vari settori così ti fai un idea


----------



## Brook17 (9 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ciao io ho provato questo: secondo arancio centrale , settore 266 fila 8 posto 24
> visuale dall'alto tipo tv ma non troppo lontano, spettacolare. Comunque su youtube puoi cercarei vari settori così ti fai un idea


hai per caso qualche foto del settore 266??


----------



## Brook17 (9 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> con 50/60 euro ti consiglio secondo rosso o secondo arancio (non cambia nulla), posti centrali. Al primo anello i prezzi saranno maggiori immagino. Non vedi i giocatori vicino come al primo ma come visuale stadio e gioco è il posto migliore. Io vado sempre al secondo rosso, settore 230, di fianco alla tribuna stampa.


hai per caso qualche foto del settore 230? cosi mi faccio un'idea?


----------

